# Neutered today



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi is home from the vets. It is a little bit heartbreaking  he hates the cone and is crying a bit. I don't know how he is going to tolerate it for 5 days. 

Feel so sad for him


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor little man. We went right for the onsie. Jake was so afraid of the cone. Give him extra kisses. He will feel better tomorrow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm afraid of him getting at the stitches without the cone, he is so agile like that (wriggling out of harnesses etc)

He's just sitting there crying in a kind of chatty way like he is telling us how uncomfortable he is  

I feel like what have we done to him :'(


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh ghandi - sending you our love and well wishes, you will soon be better.
Have you got the onesie vest? It really does help.
Did you get any painkillers from the vet?? Xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope Gandhi gets used to his cone. Give him lots of love i'm sure that he will be feeling better tomorrow the first day is always the worse!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes we have painkillers. He's had a little bit of food and he seems a bit stronger now, he's still crying though. Sounds like someone constantly squeaking a toy.

Just have to get through it with time! 

I'm having a tooth extracted on Thursday so we can be miserable together!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He will be grand! Its always worse than it is for us I think. Try the onsie to give him little breaks from cone when you are able to watch him?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

What size onesie? He's 8.5 months and also 8.5kg


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You will want the 18-24 month size or better still a 24 month shortie style one - the summer styles might be in, a longer leg would make it more difficult for him to access his sore bits. My friend's border terrier had the op a couple of weeks ago and he wore Dot's 18-24 month old onesies and they were fine. He weighs 8.6 kilos and is quite long in the back. She said Dot's were quite snug on him, but he seemed happy wearing it.
The vet was happy he was wearing it as he did keep trying to lick with the cone on, while once he couldn't see the wound he sort of gave up!
Poor Ghandi I hope he feels a bit better soon.... good luck controlling the bouncing. Worth keeping him quiet for the 7-10 days so that he heals up well for agility


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I just used the vest type - rather than the full baby gro x
Ah baby ghandi in a baby gro will look like orleg the baby meerkat


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Big love to Gandhi and sending you a big hug too, must be horrible listening to his whimpering  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love and hugs to you both, I'm sure he will be feeling fine by the time you are feeling rotten! Dudley had to have the cone, we tried a soft fat neck thing! (can't remember what it was called) but he was far to agile and determined to reach the wound for that to work, we had to up the size of his cone too as the edge of the first one just about reached his sore bits (or sore no bits!) when he was trying to get to it so had to have the next size, luckily he didn't seem overly stressed by it, just gave me huge bruises at the back of my legs where he kept bashing into me!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor boy. Get well soon little man. We took the cone off Max and he just went to sleep. The wound didn't hold any attraction for him at all. It was the cone that upset him. When he did look as if he was going to lick it, just told him no and he went back to sleep.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor Ghandi ! I know what you mean, it's their first pain and we cause it  But I agree, try him without the cone whenever you can watch, good luck xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We took Arlos cone off just to give him a break, but he made no effort to look at the stitches so we just left it off. We bought Savannah a vest onesie, she needed a 2 years one. Hope Gandhi will be a lot happier tommorow. Get well soon xx


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

So he cried all evening apart from when he went to sleep. He would only settle down to sleep when I was right with him on the floor, so I sat with him for 2 hours. 

Then I got tired and decided to lie down on his bed, and he went to sleep on my head! I had to stay like that!



















I think he's starting to feel a little bit better now though. He's looking a little more stable walking around and he's just settled down by himself so we're going to bed as usual

I think tomorrow will be better


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What a loving mom. Best picture ever. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh look at him(and you!). I remember lying on the rug beside Lola - they look so helpless. Hopefully today is a better day.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm so glad that Ghandi got comfortable  Those pictures are priceless, a real example of 'What is love?'
Hope he is feeling happier today.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Those pictures brought back memories I did the same thing with Molly her first night. She had the cone on and didn't fit in her crate and she would not settle she kept whimpering and I could hear her getting stuck in stuff with the cone on so I took my pillow and lied down on the floor and she snuggled up to me. It was a long night  The next day I got her the inflatable color and a onesie and then everything got better!

Hope he is feeling better today poor baby!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That picture is priceless!! What a devoted mommy you are!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bless you for looking after him so well.
You get this months poo mum award xx  :first::star:


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Haha thanks

When we brought him home I told him I'd do anything I could to make him feel better, so when I was lying there with his plastic cone squashed against my face (his head is surprisingly heavy!) I had to see it through

You would not believe the difference today!! This morning he started off crying a bit but he wagged his tail when he saw us come down. Then by the afternoon he was trotting about and I can see pretty soon the main thing we're going to be concerned about is him leaping about! I think having a boy is an advantage in this situation. He's wee'd and poo'ed as normal today and eating all his food as usual. 

We are going to stick with the cone because he has tried to get to his stitches a few times, the cone does the job and he can't reach. Also the main thing that bothered him about it yesterday was he kept getting a shock when the cone bumped into things, but he was very fragile yesterday and a bit tired and confused and today he's much more like himself and tolerating the cone much better, not being as concerned when it bumps things. 

So all is going well


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> Haha thanks
> 
> When we brought him home I told him I'd do anything I could to make him feel better, so when I was lying there with his plastic cone squashed against my face (his head is surprisingly heavy!) I had to see it through
> 
> ...


Brilliant that he's doing well! 

You're a star mumma!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The cone is painful when it bumps into the backs of your leg!! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What great pictures of a mum in a million and a poorly Poo. Glad he is feeling better today. Max was jumping on the settee as usual by day 2. I figured if it hurt him he wouldn't do it. The vet agreed with me. They are very hardy these little guys.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad he is so much better.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Love is an amazing thing. Thank you for sharing it with us. Sweetest thing I've seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Awww little man, he's so brave, hope he's continuing to feel better. Cuddles from us too x

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How is he doing now? oh and how are you? I bet you want him to be quiet now and he is charging around?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How's ghandi doing? On the road to recovery I hope?? X


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm pleased to say that as of yesterday he's pretty much back to his old self . He's been sleeping a bit more than he usually would, but his wag and happy expression are very much back and he's running around the house and jumping on things, no more crying. I'm so proud of him the way he has adapted to his cone. He doesn't seem bothered by it at all now. He was trying to gnaw on his antler and of course he can't hold it in his paws because of the cone so he's developed another technique. He also went to the vets yesterday to check progress and I thought he might be nervous going back but he was desperate to get in! Pulling towards the door! His cone comes off on Monday. 

And I'm doing ok thanks, with both Gandhi and my tooth, this week hasn't actually been as bad as I thought it would


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He's been framed beautifully in that 2nd photo.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

The last photo isn't instantly recognisable as him because of the angle but I thought it was funny because he looks a bit like he's smiling.

He likes his head to be stroked


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I LOVE his face in the third pic!!! He's so gorgeous and smiley


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love the last photo..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ghandi is a beauty, glad your both doing well.
Teeth....  x


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

What an absolute cutie pie he is awww love the last pic x


https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------

